# Do you give your golden a middle name?



## goldenreb (Sep 23, 2006)

People always laugh at me when I say that Koa has a middle name!! Do you give your golden a middle name?

Sorry-Not sure how to make this into a poll...


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Monster has no middle name...not many names go with Monster...lol


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I call Ike a number of names. He's Nut Pup, Lil' Guy, Nutter Pups, etc...I don't know if they qualify as nicknames or middle names.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

UUHHHH...... Penny Ann and Maggie Lynn !!!!!! Old lady Sydney is Sydney Sue (often called Sydney SUUUUUUUUUUUUUpreme). Cody is just Cody Bodie Miller ( like the skiier). And yes, people think we're a little off center !!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny is: Penelope Ann Marie, but only when she's in trouble.:smooch:


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy is 'formally' Mandy Lynn Morris - but like Penny - only when she is in trouble.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Not officially but I call her Asia May. My DH says it sounds like a little old lady but I think it's cute and suits her.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Ntr officially for us either. But the day after we got Hunter and KayCee I took them to Rickey and he called her KayCee Belle--and that stuck, I called her KayCee Belle a lot. Also, for nick nam,e Kase and Kasers, and of course Angel Face Huner didn't have an official middle name, but I called him Petey more often than i did Hunter.

Honey, well it jut seems natural to call her Honey Bunny and I call her both names together much more often than I do just Honey. Buck, well we called him Bucky Booall the time. Scooter, we calledToot Toot, or Todozes.

But just as middle nam,e no nickname, Only KayCee and Honey actually had/hs one.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

sophie grace, sadie kate, hannah rose and faith marie


----------



## Eupher (May 9, 2008)

Nope. Belle is just plain Belle.

She seems okay with that, somehow.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rusty's fancy name is Russel Theodore Barksmith ;P


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I call Vito, 'Vito man' a lot. So does man count as a middle name?? lol


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Ruby is often called Ruby Louby Boubaliscious or Ruby Boobs for short 
actually she answers to lots of silly names as she is a silly girlie most of the time


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Captain Jean-luc Picard, Jr. is probably long enough as is. 

However, I call him "Junior" for short.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

rachel is lady rachel tala kasa..but she is just rachel or rach....


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Again, not officially, but . . . I often call Sam, "Sammy D", Maggie ,"Maggie Mae", and Summer, "Summy D".


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy is officially "Lucy Snowflake Gilbreath" She's "LUCY GILBREATH!" when she's in trouble. She's also Puddin' Head, or Pud, for short as well as Baby-girl, and since my thre year old niece started is, she's "Puppy Snowflake."


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka's registered name is Sandhill's Golddust Selka but we call him Selka Belka. 
His lovey name is Pookie.

Gunner is Golddust Gunner but he doesn't have a middle name. I just call him Gun or Gunnie.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Diesel is Diesel Ace but Willow doesn't have one. Now I am going to spend all day thinking of a good name for her!


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

Henry Longtail Morgan (he is a pirate!)


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Sadie is Sadie Bean
Obie - well, he's Obi Wuan Kenobee (or whatever that name is)
Bridger - aka Spike Johnson


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

Well yes, we have _*Scout Rocket*_ because when it came time to name the puppy, each child picked a name and they just COULD NOT agree on one name (go figure), so Scout ended up with a middle name.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ellie Mae Goldenrump


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Daisey = Daisey Mae

Kady = Kady Lou

Rusty = Rusty Dusty


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine= Jasmine Lee or Jazz Marie
Jasper= Jasper Doo 
Danny= Daniel Boone or Danny Boy

Sort of a combo of nicknames and middle names. 

Oh and Spruce, my mom's dog is Obi and she calls him Obikins. It cracks me up! He is 100 lbs of black GSD mix.


----------

